# A few spots left S Georgia



## Missykea (Aug 21, 2007)

there are a few spots left & we are so geared up for the season!! we have trail cam picstures rolling in from our club with lots of game.. we are approx 1200 acres in Nahunta with 5 miles bordering the satilla river family club. hurry & get a spot before the season starts. We have 8 feed plots 9 feeders & lots of room.

South Rut


----------



## Georgiagator (Aug 21, 2007)

in what country is Nahunta in and how much are the dues 
send a pm  .
   Thank ya 
  Danny


----------



## Robk (Aug 21, 2007)

I live real near Nahunta... Georgia that is.  Same one?  

What's the due's?  Rules? Membership numbers?

Rob


----------



## Missykea (Aug 21, 2007)

hey its in Brantley County Ga the Family annual dues are 1000.00 for you & family that includes year round use of the club & River & Camping etc..


----------



## Missykea (Aug 22, 2007)

*total members*

we are only having 11 members total & the trail cam pics we just uploaded are awesome these guys have been fed well by all the crops around our land..
Robert


----------



## Missykea (Aug 27, 2007)

*Awesome Bucks*

Wow we went to land yesterday to feed & water plots & there seem to be hundreds of very large deer tracks & our trail cams are full of awesome pics.. this is getting so exciting!!!

Robert South Rut


----------



## Missykea (Aug 28, 2007)

*Filled two spots*

We filled two spots over the weekend & have two more left!!! we will be up there all weekend this upcoing weekend too if you need to view the land..

Mransome@windstream.net


----------



## Missykea (Sep 1, 2007)

*1 more week*

One more week until opening day of bow season!!! two spots left!!!!


----------



## Missykea (Sep 2, 2007)

*Check this trail cam picture*


----------



## Missykea (Sep 4, 2007)

*be at the club*

to you guys who were wanting to come see the club we will be there again this afternoon getting ready fopr the season...


----------



## Missykea (Sep 15, 2007)

*new pics*




some new baby pictures from our club!


----------



## Missykea (Sep 18, 2007)

*PM*

hey to the guys who PM'd us did you get all the info you needed?


----------



## Missykea (Sep 22, 2007)

*Heres one of our buck pics from this week*


----------



## AlexPeres (Sep 22, 2007)

Nice Pics


----------

